

Japanese earthquake literally made waves in Norway - schrofer
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/06/japanese-earthquake-literally-made-waves-in-norway/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29

======
speeder
The article about the atmospheric wave is also very interesting, they found it
using a satellite with accelerometers.

